# RIP Sweet Angel Tundra (July 28/98 - Jan 20/09)



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

Tundra was the dog that made me decide that Goldens would be the breed for me. We went to go look at a litter of puppies and I took my dad with me. There were 3 girls, 2 were already spoken for. Tundra wanted nothing more than to show off her babies and solicit for affection. Even after having her babies, she was soooo beautiful! She was so calm and loving. She loved everyone. 

That day, my dad told me "if your puppy turns out 1/2 as beautiful as her mom, you're going to have a beautiful puppy". She was one of "my girls"... I loved her like I love my own. Its hard to describe, but its true. 

Today Tundra crossed the bridge. She's not been well for the last couple weeks and the time had come to say goodbye. 

My heart is breaking, but today heaven is has one more special angel. RIP Sweet Angel Tundra. We will always love you! 

BJ and your beautiful daughter, Sydney, and granddaughter, Paige.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

so sorry Tundra left you. She must have been a beauty, judging by her daughter & granddaughter


----------



## furrygodmother (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm so sorry! What a sweet momma dog she must have been! Her daughter and grandaughter have such sweet faces! It's such a shame they can't be with us longer, but we would'nt trade that golden furry love for anything!


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry...


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

Sorry, meant to post a picture. BJ


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for the passing of beautiful Tundra


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Very sorry for your loss of beautiful Tundra. RIP Dear Tundra


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. She was and always will be a beautiful girl. They live in our heart forever.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of Tundra - a beautiful girl. 

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Tundra


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your loss. What a very beautiful girl. Treasure those beautiful golden memories.


----------



## My4Boys (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss - {{Tundra}} was obviously a very special and beautiful lady, and wonderful representation of why we all have fallen in love with goldens. May her sweet spirit rest in peace while she waits to be reunited with you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Godspeed sweet Tundra. Your torch has passed to some very special, beautiful progeny.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

What a beautiful girl Tundra was. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She was a real beauty.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry. She was gorgeous and so are her daughter and granddaughter. She leaves a lasting legacy.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm so sorry for Tundra. Run free sweet girl.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Tundra ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss. Tundra was a beautiful girl!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

She was a beauy and I m sorry she is gone.


----------



## KathiJo59 (Jan 20, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved Tundra. She is happy now at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Mrs_B (Jan 21, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of Tundra. It sounds like she was a beautiful girl inside and outside. May all the memories give you comfort. She lives on in her daughter and granddaughter.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry Tundra left you. She was a gorgeous doggie.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry about Tundra's passing.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry. Rainbow Bridge has a beautiful new angel.

Godspeed sweet angel Tundra....................


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry! My Belle and Lady (and far too many others) will be there to greet her - God speed sweet Tundra!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

What a beauty! You were lucky to have known and loved her!


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Tundra sure was a sweet girl, and look at what she left you to carry on her legacy. Rest in peace sweet Tundra.


----------

